# advice please.



## leanne (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello 
I am looking for a cockapoo and would appreciate any advice that you could give on finding a good breeder and also the health tests that the parent dogs should have. I live in south east England.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

try breaders on line. i know a couple of people who have found breeders there. its where our breeder now advertises she is in lincolishier


----------



## Jo&Travis (Dec 14, 2009)

Try Marley Cockapoo's http://www.marleycockapoos.co.uk/ they are in Gloucestershire. That is where I got Travis from. They have the health tests done, the mum and dads are family pets and the breeders were very helpful. Their cockapoo's all look like little teddy bears (some cockapoo's can look different). They may not have any available now but they should be able to let you know if and when they are breeding next. Good luck!


----------

